# mi scappa la pipì



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGG6US-XBQ0&feature=related


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JSlhEtDBSD4]http://youtu.be/JSlhEtDBSD4[/video]


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2012)

però il cartone è più carino.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2012)

Si bellissimo ...
ovvio non volevo mettermi in competizione


----------

